# Taurus Wagon w/ Rear-facing Third Row



## LDSmomma (May 11, 2009)

I read the thread about a Volvo Wagon, but it didn't answer all my questions about our Taurus.

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...ow+rear+taurus

Is the rear seat safe for adults? Children? I don't intend to put any car seats back there, but when we have family in town, we let adults ride in those seats. Anyone know where to find the manual online?

Thanks!


----------



## mbhf (Jan 8, 2005)

I know most RF seats have a weight limit under 100lbs, so I would say they are not safe for an adult.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

http://pdfdatabase.com/ford-taurus-w...00-manual.html ??

I do think it's too stupid for words that we're all supposed to be safer rear facing and then rear facing seats are apparently only usable by a small percentage of kids who can use seatbelts before they hit a certain weight limit.

Although it seems from the other thread that the seatbelts on the rear seat are positioned to fit kids better? So a kid who is just in a belt-positioning booster might be able to pass the 5-step test with the 3rd row seats?


----------

